

Ask YC: Review my webapp coded in the past few days - lkozma
http://www.soundsabitlike.com

======
nfnaaron
Make it so hitting the random tab works even when you're on the random tab. If
I hit the random tab repeatedly, nothing happens. I have to hit another tab
and then come back to he random tab to get another random selection. (Ubuntu,
Firefox 3.5.5, from canonical's package)

I think "next" on the random page does what I want, but I also think it's more
natural to hit the thing called "random" when you want another random
selection. Especially when your mouse is already on "random" and you aren't
interested in what was just served. "Click - click - click - OK, this one."

~~~
lkozma
Thanks, good point, implemented it that way now.

------
tarouter
How about let users submit songs which sounds alike? e.g. This bollywood song
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxd6po6wL4w>) music is totally alike this
'final countdown' song <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A>

~~~
tarouter
Very cool idea though! I love it! I can think of at least 50 bollywood songs
right now which I can submit. I'm sure many music lovers will know much
examples on top of their heads.

~~~
lkozma
Notice however, that it's not for well known remakes, more for not-so-obvious
similarities.

------
growt
I like it! It would be great if you could add a big play button, that plays 10
seconds of song A and then 10 seconds of song B (or whatever timespan the
submitter defines).

------
pbhjpbhj
Nice example of false dichotomy ;0)>

Excellent idea though, I imagine the output data could be worth quite a lot.
Are you pitching it at the Cheezburger people?

~~~
lkozma
which one is the false dichotomy ? :)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's either the one made by the dinosaur or the one dipped in barbecue sauce.
;0)>

(in case anyone missed it, not all songs fit the two options "awesomely
similar" and "completely unalike")

~~~
lkozma
ah, you meant that, ok :) Yeah, that was intentional :)

------
nfnaaron
Add the song information above or below the video. When you play the video you
lose sight of what song is playing. I'm hard of remembering, so I noticed it.

~~~
lkozma
Good point, I'll add it next.

------
simplify
Great idea! I hear similarities in songs all the time. Now I have a place to
document them :)

------
tphyahoo
clever little app. good luck!

